# Guatemala 2.12.10-2.14.10 (32 Sails)



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

I returned to Guatemala last week for my 5th trip. My sons Jay and Ben, along with my uncle John were able to join me. Prior to leaving we received a report that the fishing had been phenominal since Christmas. That actually scared me, as I all but knew if the bite slowed, it would come to a stop.

Thanks to winter weather and an airline industry that does not know how to go about their business, Ben did not make his connection on Thursday, so Friday started out with Jay, John and me. Once we started trolling the bite was on and we were catching good sized Sailfish. Capt. Brad said that we had at least 4 fish in the 110-115# range and one that was easily 125#. Day one 21 Sails that included multiple doubles and even a triple. I was thrilled, but wished Ben could have enjoyed the experience on Friday.

One of Jay's fish on Friday 2.12.10









One of John's fish and this may very well our largest one of the trip










Ben after spending an unneccesary day in Houston, finally joined us Friday night. 










Saturday we headed out fired up, hoping to continue from Friday's successful 21 fish day. As we head 35 miles out to where the prior days bite had been we were greeted by strong Popoyo winds. A 25 knot east wind that really made it rough. I was concerned that we would call the day off and that the wind would kill the bite. We eventually had to trolltwo hours to get to our spot and enjoyed another solid bite, catching 6 sails in a little more than an hour. Then the winds laid down and the bite stopped! We only picked up 2 more sails the rest of the day. But 8 sails isan excellent dayanytime.

Here is Ben's first Sail on Saturday.










As we searched for the new bite on Saturday we did reach an area that holds Tuna, Spinner Dolphin and Whales. I was glad my uncle and boys were able to experience it.










On Sunday day 3 of our trip. We headed west, down sea from the Popoyo winds that were forecasted to lie down during the day. We would run and gun through the day to pick up 3 more Sails to complete our trip. Our fishing day ended more than 50 miles from our marina in Puerto Quetzal.

Again, this makes my 5th trip, with aboat totalof 198 billfish, it is an amazing fishery thatI would recommend toanyone that can go to Guatemala. Also, I highly recommend Capt Brad Philipps who runs the 40' Gamefisherman Decisive and The Billfish Inn, owned and run by Brad and his wife Cindy. First class folks and operation.


----------



## slipsinker (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks for the post.... Looks like you guys had a great time.... I could stand a week of that weather and fishing anytime.... Thanks again...


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Looks like yall had a good time! Thanks for the post


----------

